# Urgent Core i7 configuration required



## vishyvishy (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Jaskanwar, ShamSab

I need urgent help!

My Boss is impresed with phenom config performance that you suggested.

Now he is willing to go for Core-i7 config.

Please suggest a nice config with core-i7 , costing about Rs.40000/- (if possible).

Application is as usual modeling, solidworks and autocad.

I need this little urgent since boss is about to go out of station for three weeks.

If you are reading this, please reply urgently (kindly) ...

without you i am absolute helpless in picking up right things for Core-i7 

Thanks in advance and Take Care,
Vishyvishy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2011)

which phenom rig we suggested BTW?

u need monitor?


----------



## vishyvishy (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Sir,

It AMD Phenom IIX6 1055t

Now we want to build (Assemble) a new PC with core i7 processor with good mother board and graphic card.

So , I need core i7 based PC configuration  where I can run modeling software (Solidworks) smoothly.

Vendor is waiting for the for  configuration   details.

I have committed to email him today only so that he will give his quotation as soon as possible which I will approved from my boss.

So Please suggest some really nice  conf with core i7 (or anything that you feel better to suit the need) which will cost around Rs. 40,000-42,000.

Thanks and regards,
vishyvishy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2011)

can you tell which graphic card you currently use with solid works?

I assume you wont overclock.

Intel Core i7 2600 @ 15k
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total - 32k (excluding the graphic card)

alternate mobo - Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
and dont call me sir . i am 17.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2011)

Excellent config *Jaskanwar*. Very well balanced. Since gaming is cut out of the equation,any midrange card will suffice. Solidworks has excellent support for cuda so nvidia cards are recommended. The *MSI Gts 450* @ 6.8k will be very good. For a more beefy card, try the *Gtx 460* @ 10k.

Don't forget to add a good ups from apc or numeric. *APC 1.1KVA* @ 4.5K will be a very good option.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2011)

AFAIK solid works supports only firepro and quadro. Thats why i asked which he uses currently.

One thing-i7 has become affordable. And that processor competes with 980x!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2011)

You were right jas. Solidworks has got no support for gaming cards because the drivers don't support them but only workstation level cards. Quadro's are very expensive so firepro's must be a good option.

Let the op comment more about his gpu requirements.


----------



## vishyvishy (Jan 18, 2011)

Ohh!! nice Thanks!


Intel Core i7 2600 
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H 
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 
Corsair VX450W 
NZXT Gamma 
MSI GeForce GTS 450 Cyclone 1GB Video Card (As Suggested by Vicky)

Since I am not in office, cant tell the graphics card,
But Still use whatever you suggest!

Let us see what my Vendor quotes!

Thanks a lot to both of you for this real timely help!

Take Care
Vishyvishy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2011)

That card isnt supported by solidworks!


----------



## vishyvishy (Jan 18, 2011)

Ohh ,

Then which one should I go for?? that Firepro?
There is a big discussion here...
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/258362-31-build-solidworks-2009-workstation

Chedley says--
"_If you are going to be using this computer mainly for SolidWorks you will need to get either an nvidia geforce FX card or the ATI fireGL card to properly run SolidWorks features._"


----------



## Piyush (Jan 18, 2011)

for that purpose u need only a workstation card
and within 8k its best to go for firepro series


----------



## vishyvishy (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

*ATI FirePro V4800* *@ 11k* will be a good option. Since you won't overclock, opt for the intel board and save 1k. Save up some more and get this card. This is the best that i was able to find.

Lets see what others suggest.


----------



## vishyvishy (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks!

...But *ATI FirePro V4800 @ 11k* looks little costly...

Jas Baba ... can you please pick a card for me!

regards,
Vishyvishy


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

Then try *Sapphire Firepro V3800 512 GDDR3 @ 7.2K.*

*Sapphire Firepro V4800* is available *@ 10.7k* in lynx india.

If you are on a tight budget, then go for v3800 but the latter will be a bit futureproof.

Both have same amount of shaders i.e 400 in vliw5 architecture. But v4800 has faster gddr5 memory, faster clocks and offers higher bandwidth.

Check *THIS* review and decide.

Also *THIS* for solidworks performance.

V4800 is highly recommended for your kind of work. So save up and go for v4800.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2011)

is it that solid works not run in any gaming card? or it runs slow?


----------



## deep92 (Jan 19, 2011)

you may also get quadro fx 580 for around 10k.i saw myself someone buying it from smc internatinal.i think they must be having some more.

Jaskanwar's configuration combined with firepro v4800 or quadro fx 580 would come around 42-43k.

it's the best machine you can get for that price.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> is it that solid works not run in any gaming card? or it runs slow?




Yes, solidworks drivers does not support any gaming card. Only and only workstation class cards are supported. A gaming card will be rendered useless when running solidworks with absolutely no benefit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

But which is the one u use currently?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2011)

those who wants to run solidworks should read this thread once: tom's hardware.

but do remember, its long & really confusing. i went through 2-3 posts there & must say, the replies are random.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

^nice one sammy. very informative.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

you read it? now please give me a summery  i have to stop after reading 2-3 post. one told, a gaming GPU can be used & than a 2nd user told about the long time in rendering & the errors.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

^^
well looks like a gaming gpu can be used but the difference between gaming gpu and workstation gpu will be visible in terms of output


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

no problem sammy - 
just read this example IMO -



> Regarding mid-range CAD software (such as SolidWorks) and video cards, it is not a matter of performance (as in fast or slow), it is a matter of whether the software will even function.
> 
> A few years back I started at a company that was switching to SolidWorks, and hired specifically for that. When I accepted the offer, I told my new boss that if he wanted me to be productive he needed to provide a certified workstation sufficient to the task, or at least a computer built from certified components (I had a job in the past where I was hired to do work in Pro/E and was given a pathetic excuse of a computer that couldn't even open Pro/E let alone work in it--that box even had problems with Autocad--and I didn't want to be in that situation again).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerin (Jan 21, 2011)

My config for you is

Intel SandyBridge Corei7 2600 Rs 14900
Intel	DH67CL	Rs. 6,500
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4gb Rs2950
iBall Cabinet with Power Supply Rs 1900
BenQ E2200HD Rs 8700
Sapphire HD 5670 1GB Rs 5100
Segate 1TB HDD Rs 2700

Total is a Little over 40k but it will do your job. Also it will be future proof . 

Jas Paji's config is also good.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

@ jerin

For an i7 2600 rig, you are recommending iball inbuilt psu? That is totally unsafe. There are much better options available. That 5670 won't help op in solidworks at all.

A vx450 is recommended here as suggested by jaskanwar.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

@jassy, i already read that comment. but in the end which is true. cause everyone have their own opinion. a gaming GPU will work on almost all CAD softwares but at what expense? or is it a safer bet to use a cheap workstation GPU. cause most can run games on a lowend GPU by lower details & resolution. a workstation GPU can't do anything with their apps. & if errors crept in, OP will face problem. so it must be a foolproof one. will a gaming GPU like GTX460 work in place of lowend workstation cards without any problem.



Jerin said:


> My config for you is
> 
> Intel SandyBridge Corei7 2600 Rs 14900
> Intel	DH67CL	Rs. 6,500
> ...



are you sure it is futureproof? i can see nothing but a dead horse. your config is far from balanced (to get maximum performance) but near to a typical IED. 

all the best with the comments that will follow.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

@ op

Go for *firepro v4800*@ 11k

*Corsair vx450* @ 3.5k

*Nzxt gamma cabinet* @ 2k

Forget gaming though.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 22, 2011)

^
.

Ok if he has the budget he can go for a CoolerMaster Elite 310 and a good PSU, so it will add another 3000 to the cost, so in total around 45000.

Also if he can go for Gigabyte or ASUS motherboard. But again it will add up to the cost.

But yes it is somewhat future proof. You can never make a completely future proof. But for the next 3-4 years he will be safe.

This is the best possible config at the moment ,at the given price. I am not sure about the graphics card but rest is fine. 

Well ,Sam I don't know what's so bad in my configuration. It has the best processor and MB at the moment. Also the  HDD, Monitor are all o.k. for the given budget.

GFX -go for Jas Paji's card and keep your current monitor as it is if you want to keep your budget the same.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

he can go for a cheap cabinet but not cheap PSU


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

Jerin said:


> Well ,Sam I don't know what's so bad in my configuration. It has the best processor and MB at the moment. Also the  HDD, Monitor are all o.k. for the given budget.



the processor is the fastest but the graphics card is way lower in comparison to the processor & finally a crap PSU + cabby for such a PC. just dropping in the fastest processor avl won't make a PC good or futureproof.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 23, 2011)

^

If you look like that then a perfect pc will cost around Rs 1 lakh or more. Somewhere you need to make adjustments to fit in your budget.

Take out BenQ HD monitor ,then you can have a good config with better GFX, cabinet and PSU.  But you cannot watch HD movies thats all.

So in that way it is not future proof.

It is a matter of personal choice , I just gave a config which I feel would do justice to his money .

You can have an excellent PC with high class components then what will be its cost.

I think ECS, Zotac MB's are good, which can cut the cost down. As I said its a matter of personal choice. We all just can give our opinions.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Jerin said:


> ^
> 
> If you look like that then a perfect pc will cost around Rs 1 lakh or more. Somewhere you need to make adjustments to fit in your budget.



i always say, to make a PC fast, make it balanced. in place of i7 2600 why not use i5 2400 or Phenom II X4 955. this will allow for a better faster card. and ultimately depending on the config, a 1.5k cabby + a 2.5k PSU (FSP 500W OR Corsair 400W) will do fine cause in that budget including a graphics card faster than HD6850 or GTX460 is a really tough decision keeping in mind that the motherboard pointed mayn't be avl or the ram may cost more or maybe FSP PSU not avl at all. 

so for all budget balanced PC's can be made & yes adjustments have to be made but why not the one buying the PC make adjustment in his gaming habits if he can't increase his budget rather going for local PSU that blows up under load. i hope you got my point.



Jerin said:


> Take out BenQ HD monitor ,then you can have a good config with better GFX, cabinet and PSU.  But you cannot watch HD movies thats all.



for Full HD movie a graphics card is not needed (all current IGP are enough capable for it) but including a lower end card is recommended. but again, buying a Full HD monitor & a mid-low range card, its best to dream about running games in Full HD.



Jerin said:


> It is a matter of personal choice , I just gave a config which I feel would do justice to his money .



performance justified but not safety  what will be your reply if OP tries to game & finds that most modern games struggle to run in Full HD. and finally after he is able to run one, his PSU gives up? any solution for it? other than wasting money in another crappy PSU?



Jerin said:


> You can have an excellent PC with high class components then what will be its cost.



no need of high class components. its just you need to do little research before you buy so you end up buying the best your money can offer & not something out of balanced that by name is fast but fails in real world uses. what i mean is:

you can't go for GTX460 with a cheap PSU just cause you are a gamer & you have a budget of 10k. cause the PSU will immediately blew up & you'll spend another 500 bucks to buy another PSU which too won't last for more than a week under the load of the card & this will go on forever. but instead, little adjustment in gaming habits (lower resolution, less details) will yield same performance on a HD5770 + FSP Saga II 400W combo & will be equally safe even if he decides to OC the card a bit. 

for a peaceful life; Change habit, not the world 



Jerin said:


> I think ECS, Zotac MB's are good, which can cut the cost down. As I said its a matter of personal choice. *We all just can give our opinions.*



ECS boards are good but hard to find locally & their low end boards sucks. problem with Zotac is they manufacture only some ITX boards with preinstalled processors & not feature boards or mATX boards that almost everyone wants.

yes, its a forum & everyone is free to provide their own opinion but its always recommended to provide useful & meaningful opinion so other take your comments seriously & not just ignore them.


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 23, 2011)

@ jerin

u dont need a full hd monitor to watch hd movies.
so i totally agree wid sam. its better to invest ur money in gfx.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 23, 2011)

somulesnar said:


> @ jerin
> 
> u dont need a full hd monitor to watch hd movies.
> so i totally agree wid sam. its better to invest ur money in gfx.



Man are you a nut job or something?
Your all post feels like junk to me in all threads. 

Do you even know the difference between HD quality and DVD quality?
I mean seriously man.

For watching HD quality you need HD Display in monitor, if your monitor doesn't support it, it will get displayed at lower resolution.

And read carefully before posting, sam said, you don't need Graphics Card to run full HD movies, not that you don't need Full HD monitor to run HD movies.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ He he ya he meant somethin like that. An hd compatible is recommended to watch had movies. Native resolution should be more than 1280x720. 1080p movies will get downscaled in such a monitor. To watch at full hd i.e 1920x1080, a monitor with a native resolution of 1920x1080 is essential.


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 23, 2011)

srch07 said:


> Man are you a nut job or something?
> Your all post feels like junk to me in all threads.
> 
> Do you even know the difference between HD quality and DVD quality?
> ...



@srch07

man i am quite matured enough to discriminate between hd and dvd quality.
by the way i tried to show that u dont need a* full hd* monitor to watch hd movies a normal monitor supporting *720p* res can also play hd  movies easily. But yes u cant watch *1080p res* movies in actual *1080p res*.

And the part wat sam posted yes i was mistaken dere.

U r too new to this forum so please stop commenting in harsh words. I deliver my posts in different threads after refering to many sources so it cant be useless junk. think and read the posts twice before u use these words.

And listen buddy i am seriously not the one who is nut job so i am giving u ur words back.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't take it other wise, but yesterday night i opened the threads, i found everywhere you wrote something or other that was not sort of linked to the topics.
I felt irritated and reading the mis understood comment you made, made my mood really go off.

Oh and yea, new doesn't mean i cant comment on spamming or irrelevant posts 

Don't ask me which posts i read, there is quite a much long list.
I suggest read carefully before suggesting something.
Furthermore, refrain from posting off topics as you posted on jas and vicky's debate.


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 23, 2011)

@ srch07

buddy rightnow i checked all my posts in the respective threads they r not at all off topic.
If u found out some posts of mine which r off topic then plz notify them. Although its a long list plz notify tht list. I will be gratefull to u. 

Nowhere comes the question of taking ur posts personally. its a mere request to have control over ur words tht u used in ur former post.

i never posted off topics in vicky and jas debate. i just answered dere questions and gave a little support to vickybat as i own the gtx 570 card and i get similar results that vicky notified. I never go off topics in any type of discussion.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 23, 2011)

Dear Friends

Please don't fight ,some people have great knowledge about a particular thing, but the same person may not know anything about something else , its a forum, different people have different opinions, the buyers will have to draw their own conclusions. 

Its because nobody is perfect and also see. These hardware stuffs discussed here may or may not have problems, no body can guarantee. Its after using it for a couple of months ,the user gets to knows its weak and strong points.

I have heard people complaining about ASUS MB's in a forum and its about a new board. So take everybody's opinion and draw your own conclusions.

Now as far as Sam Shab is concerned , I am not qualified enough to disagree with you. I have a lot to learn. 

But I think you should tell the same things to vendors who sell  pre configured PC's  , if you are successful in doing that then I think , the world will be a better place. Nothing personal ! I just reminded you of the things that are going around us.


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 24, 2011)

@ Jerin

i totally agree wid ya.

but srch07 didnt understand the actual sense of the suggestion i posted. thts the reason why i took it seriously and moreover he used irritating words. 

I never take it personal. so cheers to all of u guys.


----------



## sudesh1456 (Nov 3, 2014)

I need Core i7 configuration within 60K


----------



## vkl (Nov 3, 2014)

^Create a separate thread and fill up the questionnaire there.


----------

